# RTE1/2 & TV3 - can i use my skybox or aerial



## johnnyg (9 Apr 2009)

Hi, 

If i cancel my sky box subscription, will i need to install an aerial to get RTE1/2 & TV3 reception as these are not in free to air..correct?


----------



## Towger (9 Apr 2009)

Yes


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

As Towger said, the answer is yes, you need an aerial installed if you will be doing away with your Skybox


----------



## johnnyg (9 Apr 2009)

well i was hoping to leave the skybox there and use the free channels it picks up, does RTE-1/2 or TV-3 plan to go free to air??


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I havent heard of it planning to.


----------



## soy (10 Apr 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i cancel my sky box subscription, will i need to install an aerial to get RTE1/2 & TV3 reception as these are not in free to air..correct?



Hold out another couple of months and you will be able to get RTE digitally. Probably have to buy a decoder (~100€).  [broken link removed]


----------



## bleary (11 Apr 2009)

Digital is available in some areas in Ireland already


----------



## Redbarn (21 Apr 2009)

Will this be available in Europe and any idea what type of receiver this needs ?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Apr 2009)

maybe of use.
will post in a thread of its own as well.

[broken link removed]


----------



## wishbone (30 Apr 2009)

A member of my family lives in the UK and she is a Sky subscriber.  She rang Sky who said that if she knew the frequency she'd be able to programme it in.  I was surprised as all my 'googling' showed that it was not possible to receive RTE TV in the UK, and the only way around this was to have an Irish subscription (card I think - I don't have sky so not totally in the know here) and that if you take that to the UK it will work.  Anyway, just a thought.  I don't know how she got on, and maybe for the best as her Arsenal supporting husband wanted it to watch the match last night !


----------

